# Are larger vehicles safer?



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

What if the first three wives think four is ok? LOL!! J/K...


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Kristina said:


> the next step is a mini-bus and we ain't no Duggars.


LOL!!:laughing::laughing::w00t:


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

George Z said:


> Are larger vehicles safer?


No
People assume that because in a Geo Metro VS. Suburban crash, the Suburban seems to fair better

In reality you are 30 times more likely to roll over in a truck or truck-based vehicle than a car or car-based vehicle, and up to 60 times (depending on the truck) more likely to die in a rollover in a truck or truck-based vehicle
...that's times, not 30-60 per cent, 30-60 _times_ more likely


----------



## camaroman2125 (Apr 13, 2006)

> Does childbearing become an issue when welfare is supporting them? Should we be able to tell THEM what to do with their uterus'? There again, you have that slippery slope. What about the women who come onto the program pregnant, do you make them abort? What if my husband is disabled or killed and I need welfare for a period of time to get back on my feet, should I have to put some of my kids in foster care?


I have no problem with people that need welfare to get back on there feet. Thats what it is there for. What I have a problem with is the people that milk it cause there to lazy to go out and get a job and have a billion kids cause they know the government will support them. Hell, I was on wellfare for a short time to get back on my feet and once I was I stopped it. Now my fat, lazy mother in-law who doesn't want to get a job cause she would rather sit in front of the computer and stuff her face with ho-ho's and live off welfare thats when I start having a problem with it.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 21, 2006)

*I have no problem with people that need welfare to get back on there feet. Thats what it is there for. What I have a problem with is the people that milk it cause there to lazy to go out and get a job and have a billion kids cause they know the government will support them. Hell, I was on wellfare for a short time to get back on my feet and once I was I stopped it. Now my fat, lazy mother in-law who doesn't want to get a job cause she would rather sit in front of the computer and stuff her face with ho-ho's and live off welfare thats when I start having a problem with it.*

:thumbsup: I agree.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I hate insurance companies 
My 2 cents:clap:


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

Any study can be "slanted." You need to look at real-world results. Not labratory results. I walked away from a head-on with a nissan. I had an extended cab f150. The aporximated speed of my car was 50. his was 30. The other guy went to the hospital, and jail. My mom always said, when i was learning to drive, "A vehicle is only as safe as its driver, and the other drivers on the road with you." So, we are all screwed. Most people now blow through the red lights and drive like it is thier personal highway. WATCH OUT!!! everyone.


----------



## jls (Feb 9, 2006)

I drive whatever i need to my next purchase is going to be a new duramax 3/4 ton HD Silverado but for now i have a 94 chevy silverado Extended cab half-ton with a heavy duty springs and a towing package. I feel less safe in a car but me and my going to be wife still own one. yeah there is more of a chance i will roll my trucks over but i drive safely in them and don't abuse them and of course this is North Dakota so it easy to be careful. But i do get a little eager once i am in a car that handles good but my 540 horsepower 69 cougar ain't so great with the corners. So have to use our grand prix on the curvy parts of North Dakota. Moral of my blabbering is drive what you want but please don't drive like an idiot i have been on the Volunteer Ambulance way to long and i know that alot of the accidents i seen was just plain driver stupidity.


----------



## asbestos (Mar 22, 2006)

What I have a problem with is big shots from corporations and their 100 billion dollar no bid contracts driving anything. 
What cracks me up is people with the jacked up trucks. load 40 bags of cement in that!:blink:

Look- the safety from a big vehicle only comes into play when it collides with a smaller one. It also comes at the expense of the smaller one.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Bigger is better.
http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/lo...in19may19,0,7532393.story?coll=sfla-news-palm


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

In theory yes bigger is better. I own a 1500 w/v6 and it sits out front while I drive my beater 93 civic 1.5 for the 150 mile commute. But as they say, size doesn't really matter but it's the details within the crash that decide if you stay or go. Here's a pic of my commute home from roofing back in 86. I won't dare state the odds for survival because I don't have any but I'll go out on a limb to say that the odds are slim to none to get out of this one alive, muchless fully functional with just an eye that looks off to the right and no sinus. When it's your time, it's your time no matter what you're driving. Get what you like and have fun with it, it's about how you feel in it. 458 pound Honda intercepter vs. reliant K car. My head did the damage to the roofline. So blame my insanity on drain bamage.


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Dec 9, 2005)

I would rather roll my truck then be cut out of a honda...........


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Another case. http://www.tcpalm.com/tcp/local_news/article/0,2545,TCP_16736_4711777,00.html


----------



## camaroman2125 (Apr 13, 2006)

here is my wife's vehicle of choice :thumbsup:


----------



## RowdyRed94 (Jan 23, 2006)

No. They aren't safer for the occupant and they aren't safer for the driver of the other vehicle. I see far more suv's and trucks rolled over in ditches at the first sign of snow here, and when they don't hit the ditch and roll they take out whatever they encounter, often smaller vehicles. 

Obviously I'm generalizing driver skill, but as a veteran of both autocrossing and motorcycle track riding, I can tell you that the vast majority of drivers overestimate their skill levels. Just because you've handled a few fishtails doesn't mean you're an advanced driver.

I firmly beleive that the fashionable proliferation of large, truck-based vehicles has dramatically increased the death rate in this country, and that's not based on any single statistic or study, but rather my own intelligent reasoning and many years of automotive enthusiasm.


----------

